# baby bear



## PRESMAK14 (Jul 8, 2012)

i know this is a young bear, but how young is he, and what would you do?  let him go or shoot him?  i have about 40 pics from the last 3 weeks of this guy just hanging out at my feeder.  trying to hunt deer, but wouldnt mind getting a bear also.  will be bow hunting all year.  that is a 55 gallon drum for size comparison.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like one of last years cubs, too small to shoot. Let him do his thing......


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Feed him......


----------



## FMBear (Jul 8, 2012)

That bear won't make legal weight come hunting season.  Enjoy watching him when he comes around.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 8, 2012)

to young/small just wait he needs a year or two then he will prob be a good one


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jul 8, 2012)

cool pic


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 9, 2012)

He will be legal by fall. A 75 pd bear isnt real big.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 9, 2012)

All you gotta do is check the hide and head out. You have 3 days to do that lol. Unless killed on a wma. Don't sound like anybody cares. The wt limit should be done away with after they changed that. That one want make 75lbs though.


----------



## PRESMAK14 (Jul 10, 2012)

i didnt plan on shooting him.  doesnt look any bigger than a dog.  this was on the edge of the chatahoochee national forest.  we have a lot of bears.  i looks like one of the cubs i saw last year with his momma.  havent seen momma or the other cub, but this thing has hung around my feeder for weeks.  scaring all the deer away, but less than a hundred yards away, i got a lot of pics of deer.  kind of strange, but i have a hunny hole for deer and bear i looks like.  i will let this one go for another couple of years before i pull the trigger though.  wouldnt mind watching him play around though.


----------



## mwilli24 (Jul 31, 2012)

really small.... Momma prob around somewhere..


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 31, 2012)

It is a yearling.


----------



## dick7.62 (Aug 2, 2012)

You better weigh him first.  If he weighs 75 pounds then shoot him.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 2, 2012)

He is a legal bear right now from what I can tell probably a 3 yr old that mama has run off if not he will be plenty heavy enough by season if you keep feeding him corn.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 2, 2012)

That's a yearling ,this is alittle bit bigger baby


----------

